# Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (12. November 2013)

Ist es sinnvoll statt eines Boilies mehere Maiskörner auf ein Haar zu montieren. Habe gehört es soll fängig sein. ;+


----------



## antonio (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

warum soll das nicht sinnvoll sein?

antonio


----------



## Andal (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Ist sinnvoll. Aber nicht mit weichem Dosenmais, sondern mit gekochten Hartmaiskörnern. Sie halten die Zupferei von Kleinfischen besser aus. Ein zusätzliches, farbiges und auftreibendes Kunstmaiskorn kann auch nicht schaden. Das setzt einen zusätzlichen Hingucker und macht die ganze Sache leichter unter Wasser.


----------



## Seele (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Fische gerade im Frühjahr sehr viel mit künstlichem Pop-up Mais un das gibte eigentlich immer nen Fisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Wenn ich nur Mais aufs Haar montiere ist doch der Haken gut zu erkennen, schreckt das nicht ab?


----------



## antonio (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

wenn du nen boilie drauf machst ist er auch zu erkennen.
wo ist der unterschied?

antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Ja,gut OK  aber ein Boilie ist schon grösser und deckt besser ab.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Kombination Pellet/künstliches auftreibendes Maiskorn am Haar gemacht.

8mm (besonders im Frühjahr) oder 12mm Pellet, davor ein künstliches Maiskorn, 8er oder 4er Haken. Hat zur Folge, dass das Pellet am Boden liegt und das Maiskorn sich leicht abhebt.

Karpfen, Brasse, Aitel finden das sehr interessant.


----------



## Andal (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



memezeffner schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur Mais aufs Haar montiere ist doch der Haken gut zu erkennen, schreckt das nicht ab?



Frag dich doch mal, was ein Fisch sieht, wenn er einen Haken sieht? Selbst Fische die beinahe regelmäßig auf Haarmontagen hereinfallen, können sich unter diesem krummen Irgendetwas und dem Faden daran nichts, aber schon rein gar nichts vorstellen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Andal schrieb:


> Frag dich doch mal, was ein Fisch sieht, wenn er einen Haken sieht? Selbst Fische die beinahe regelmäßig auf Haarmontagen hereinfallen, können sich unter diesem krummen Irgendetwas und dem Faden daran nichts, aber schon rein gar nichts vorstellen!


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei Fischen, die bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, so stimmt. |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



memezeffner schrieb:


> Ja,gut OK  aber ein Boilie ist schon grösser und deckt besser ab.



es gibt unzählige erfolgreiche methoden, wo der haken komplett zu sehen ist.
und für den fisch ist es vollkommen wumpe ob am haar pellets, mais, tigernüsse oder boilies etc am haar hängen.

antonio


----------



## Flori der Fuchs (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Olla,

ich muss sagen ich haben meine größten Erfolge mit dieser Methode einfahren können.  Am besten eine Fläche X anfüttern und eine Montage 
(von zwei) etwas abseits anbieten. Da beißen dann die GROßEN (-:

Zu mal Hartmais (natürlich vor dem Angeln etwas tunen) viel günstiger ist als Boilies. Gerade wenn man Tage/ Wochen vorher damit anfüttert.

Petrie


----------



## Andal (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei Fischen, die bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, so stimmt. |kopfkrat



Nimm die ganzen Big Carps, die in ihrem Leben immer wieder gefangen werden. Die sind der Beleg dafür, dass sie rein gar nichts erkennen und nichts dazulernen. Die "schlauen Karpfen", die immer feinsinniger werden, sind nichts als eine Ausrede für Mißerfolge, die nicht der Fisch zu verantworten hat.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei Fischen, die bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, so stimmt. |kopfkrat



Selbst wenn sie schon Erfahrung haben, können sie sich unter einem Haken nichts vorstellen. Maximal können evolutionär begünstigte Einzelexemplare eine Verbindung herstellen zwischen dem runden gebogeben Eisenteil und dem danach einsetzenden Stress. Ähnlich wie sie vermutlich einen langgestreckten grünen Fisch mit Entenschnabel mit Gefahr in Verbindung bringen. Aber sicher nicht damit, dass sie der Hecht fressen will.

Das halte ich aber nicht für Intelligenz sondern für einen rudimentären, instinktgesteuerten Selbsterhaltungstrieb.

Keinesfalls glaube ich, dass sie sich erinnern können: Ach sieh an, ein Boillie am Haar .... das nehm ich jetzt mal nicht in den Mund.

Aber - das ist nur mein kleines Weltbild und erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Wissenschaftlichkeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm die ganzen Big Carps, die in ihrem Leben immer wieder gefangen werden. Die sind der Beleg dafür, dass sie rein gar nichts erkennen und nichts dazulernen. Die "schlauen Karpfen", die immer feinsinniger werden, sind nichts als eine Ausrede für Mißerfolge, die nicht der Fisch zu verantworten hat.


 
Lies mal z.B. diesen Artikel:
http://www.fvhannover.de/joomla/ind...ten-von-hecht-und-karpfen-teil-2-karpfen.html


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier um einen Lernvorgang handelt, wie bei einem intelligenten Tier.. Diese sehe ich aber bei Fischen nicht. Ich glaube (!) vielmehr, dass es sich hier um ganz normale Überlebenstaktiken eines Lebewesens handelt - so wie zum Beispiel ein Pferd keine Schneeglöckchen frisst, weil es gelernt hat, dass ihm das nicht gut tut. Meiner laienhaften Einschätzung nach ist das nichts anderes als ganz rudimentäres Verhalten, wie es eine Ameise genau so zeigt wie ein Pferd oder ein Karpfen... Dass Karpfen den Zusammenhang verstehen und mit einer bewussten Vermeidungstaktik darauf reagieren, glaube ich nicht. Da stehen meine Erfahrungen am Gewässer entgegen. Aber wie gesagt: Das heißt nicht, dass Fische nicht doch Fußballspielen können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich glaube (!) vielmehr, dass es sich hier um ganz normale Überlebenstaktiken eines Lebewesens handelt - so wie zum Beispiel ein Pferd keine Schneeglöckchen frisst, weil es gelernt hat, dass ihm das nicht gut tut.


 
Genau das ist ja der Punkt mit der Lernfähigkeit, die nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun haben muss.

Ich habe letztens in einem Artikel gelesen, dass irgendeine Uni (Namen vergessen) ein Langzeitexperiment mit einem Karpfen gemacht hat, indem sie ihn mehrfach mit roten Ködern fingen und wieder aussetzten. Nach einiger Zeit mied der Karpfen diese Köder.
Das Tier wurde dann wieder normal gehalten und nach mehr als 10 Jahren wurde der Versuch wiederholt. Der Karpfen fraß nachwievor keine roten Köder mehr.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der Punkt mit der Lernfähigkeit, die nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun haben muss.
> 
> Ich habe letztens in einem Artikel gelesen, dass irgendeine Uni (Namen vergessen) ein Langzeitexperiment mit einem Karpfen gemacht hat, indem sie ihn mehrfach mit roten Ködern fingen und wieder aussetzten. Nach einiger Zeit mied der Karpfen diese Köder.
> Das Tier wurde dann wieder normal gehalten und nach mehr als 10 Jahren wurde der Versuch wiederholt. Der Karpfen fraß nachwievor keine roten Köder mehr.



Ja, aber ist das so eine überraschende Erkenntnis? Vermutlich gäbe es schon kein Leben mehr auf der Erde, wenn die Kreaturen darauf nicht gelernt hätten, Gefahren aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und wie erklären sich dann die Fänge mancher Fische in kürzester Zeit auf den selben Köder? Ein hochinterssantes Thema.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist das so eine überraschende Erkenntnis? Vermutlich gäbe es schon kein Leben mehr auf der Erde, wenn die Kreaturen darauf nicht gelernt hätten, Gefahren aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und wie erklären sich dann die Fänge mancher Fische in kürzester Zeit auf den selben Köder? Ein hochinterssantes Thema.


 
Wie wir auf diese Diskussio kamen, war ja das Thema Haken. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Karpfen irgendwann die Kurve bekommen, dass so ein krummes Ding neben dem Leckerli den Tag versaut, wenn man zuschnappt. Das hat nix mit Intelligenz zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Herstellen eines Zusammenhangs.

Alte Hechte, die desöfteren mit diversen Blechködern an den Haken gebracht wurden, beißen auf diese Teile oft auch nur noch sehr zurückhaltend und selektieren anhand ihrer gemachten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie wir auf diese Diskussio kamen, war ja das Thema Haken. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Karpfen irgendwann die Kurve bekommen, dass so ein krummes Ding neben dem Leckerli den Tag versaut, wenn man zuschnappt. Das hat nix mit Intelligenz zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Herstellen eines Zusammenhangs.
> 
> Alte Hechte, die desöfteren mit diversen Blechködern an den Haken gebracht wurden, beißen auf diese Teile oft auch nur noch sehr zurückhaltend und selektieren anhand ihrer gemachten Erfahrungen.



Ja du hast recht. Ich bin zu sehr ins OT gerutscht (ist aber ein interessantes Thema). Ich kenn z.B. einen kleinen Weiher da zieht nur ein Köder so richtig: Dosenmais. Boillies, Pellets eigtl. gar nicht, teilweise noch Frolic. Aber auf Dosenmais regelmäßig. Und an de Weiher passiert es schon oft, dass Karpfen wieder zurückfallen, gerade die größeren, die schwer zu halten sind . Und der Angeldruck ist entsprechend hoch. Vielleicht sind die Fische dort einfach doofer oder das Nahrungsangebot zwingt sie dazu, sich "riskanter" zu ernähren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Fische dort einfach doofer oder das Nahrungsangebot zwingt sie dazu, sich "riskanter" zu ernähren.


 
Das zur Verfügung stehende Nahrungsangebot ist aus meiner Erfahrung ein ganz wesentlicher Punkt. Wer Hunger und gleichzeitig viele Futterkonkurrenten hat, kann weniger wählerisch sein. In gut (oder zu gut) besetzten Weihern ändern sich so manche Verhaltensregeln der Fische, von Beißzeit bis Vorsicht.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Verhalten aufgrund von Erfahrungen ändern = Lernen.

Vielleicht ist doch was dran an den als Wasserpflanzen getarnten Vorfächern


----------



## NightFisher98 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*

Normalen Mais würde ich auf nen normalen Haken machen... außer wenn du mit Hartmais angelst.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Mais auf Haarmontage Sinnvoll*



Andal schrieb:


> Nimm die ganzen Big Carps, die in ihrem Leben immer wieder gefangen werden. Die sind der Beleg dafür, dass sie rein gar nichts erkennen und nichts dazulernen. Die "schlauen Karpfen", die immer feinsinniger werden, sind nichts als eine Ausrede für Mißerfolge, die nicht der Fisch zu verantworten hat.


Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal überhaupt nicht Deiner Meinung!
Schlau sind sie sicher wirklich nicht, aber dazulernen tun Karpfen sicher.

Unserer Verein hat vor vier Jahren einen Baggersee übernommen.
Vor drei Jahren war es dort das einfachste der Welt einen Karpfen zw.10 und 20 Pfund zu fangen.
Seitdem sind die Fänge, obwohl kaum einer dieser Fische entnommen wurde, jedes Jahr weniger geworden.

Das Gewässer wird tagsüber stark befischt.
Vorletztes Jahr ging die Beißzeit pünktlich um 23 Uhr los.

Letztes Jahr hab ich gewußt, daß wenn vor eins (nachts) ein Biss kommt, es garantiert ein Satzkarpfen ist.
Die Größeren wurden selten und bissen ausschließlich auf Montagen, bei denen die Schnur abgesenkt war.
Auch mußten die Boilies ausgewaschen sein.

Heuer konnte ich, obwohl ich es nicht allzuoft versucht habe, einige der Größeren auf die Matte legen.
Alle bissen auf veränderte Methoden, die sonst scheinbar niemand verwendet (Method, Teigmantel, ausgewaschener Schneemann, Tauwurm bei Hochwasser) und/oder bei Wetterbedingungen, bei denen niemand (außer mir) zum Angeln geht.

Diejenigen, die bei ihren Erfolgsmethoden der Vorjahre geblieben sind, haben z.T. keinen einzigen zweistelligen erwischt...

Auch kann man an Biss und Drill erkennen, ob´s ein Satzer oder ein Dicker ist:
Vollrun und starke Gegenwehr heißt Kleingemüse.
Wenn man die typischen Brachsenpieper hat und der Fisch sich auch wie Brachse reinzukurbeln läßt, oder  brav mitschwimmt sollte man lieber die Bremse etwas öffnen:
Kurz vor den Füßen könnte die "Brachse" nämlich plötzlich eine gewaltige Flucht hinlegen...

Alle diese Beobachtungen wurden mir, allen, die immer noch regelmäßig fangen bestätigt!

Wie paßt das mit Deiner Theorie von den "blöden Großkarpfen, die rein gar nichts dazulernen" zusammen???
#c


----------

